# Bluetooth audio issues with Stream



## mooreak (Feb 2, 2007)

Anyone else experiencing horrible buffering lag when watching a stream while connected to a Bluetooth audio device for audio output? I really like having a richer audio experience than the iPad speaker can produce.

Thanks.

Aaron


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I watched an entire movie in my car connected to BT. No lag at all

This _was_ a movie saved to the iPad and wasn't a stream...


----------



## mooreak (Feb 2, 2007)

I've done that as well. Unfortunately, when Frontier took over our state from Verizon they locked almost all the channels so there is very little I can download. Only having the issue when streaming.


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

I'd think there's no way to solve the problem, since you're working with an incoming buffer to the iPad and an outgoing buffer to the audio device.


----------



## lestersanders (Nov 14, 2012)

mooreak said:


> Anyone else experiencing horrible buffering lag when watching a stream while connected to a Bluetooth audio device for audio output? I really like having a richer audio experience than the iPad speaker can produce.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Aaron


I have the same problem- discovered it accidentaly. I don't see any solution in this thread. Have you come up with anything?


----------



## mooreak (Feb 2, 2007)

From what I've read they share a radio and antenna for Bluetooth and WiFi. I bought an audio cable and just plug it in. 

Aaron


----------



## InstagramF (Nov 17, 2012)

Hello,
yes there are all are right you can use and connect blue-tooth easily that is the bst way to connect any phone with blue-tooth.


----------



## mvnuenen (Jun 1, 2007)

I don't have a Stream (yet) and forwarding the sound to my big jambox is a must for me as well. I do this currently with Hulu, Netflix and Plex streams. Occasionally I experience the sound to be out of sync with the video with any of these apps. What usually fixes this is switching the sound to the iPad speakers and then back to the jambox. With some apps there is a convenient button for audio output, with the others I actually have to turn off/on the bleutooth. 

Hopefully one of the Stream users can confirm using a bleutooth audio device will work fine, otherwise no Stream for me!


----------



## mvnuenen (Jun 1, 2007)

About to get a Stream but would like to know if audio can be played through a bluetooth speaker (like jambox). Can anyone confirm?


----------



## mvnuenen (Jun 1, 2007)

Nobody? Guess the Stream is not as popular as expected...


----------



## MacBrian (Feb 24, 2002)

mvnuenen said:


> Nobody? Guess the Stream is not as popular as expected...


I watch Tivo recordings on my iPad while I'm on the treadmill. I use LB HSB700 bluetooth headset and it works great most of the time. Sometimes the sound lags behind the video - I just figured there's an overhead to sending the audio wirelessly via bluetooth to the headset. If it annoys too much usually a skip backward (or 2 or 3) helps to minimize the lag. Not sure why it's OK most of the time but not all the time, but it's not bad enough to be super annoyed with...


----------



## mvnuenen (Jun 1, 2007)

Thanks but if recordings are already giving you issues i can only imagine that streams are even worse.... And that is where is see the Stream having its only usefulness in my household: streaming but only with impeccable sound output through a bluetooth speaker. So, sofar no Stream for me...


----------

